# Strange wireless issue - ath9k wpa_supplicant

## Leeth

Hi

I'm using ath9k with wpa_supplicant, but it cannot find my accesspoint eventhough the ssid is configured in the wpa_supplicant.conf. However if I manually set the ssid using iwconfig wlan0 essid "myNetwork". All suddently everything works until i reboot  :Sad: 

Why doesnt wpa_supplicant set the essid without the help of iwconfig??

I'm using wext as the wpa driver since there are no direct ath9k support

----------

## venoom27

I use this driver and have it load as a module and then I use wicd for my wireless config and have had no issues with it.

----------

## mr.sande

Im also using that driver as a module, and Im using wpa_supplicant.

You can check what wpa_supplicant is doing while trying to connect with "watch wpa_cli status", it can help somewhat with finding out what goes wrong.

Also, could you post your wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net? passwords omitted ofcourse  :Smile: 

----------

